# netzwerkfrage - teaming

## pieter_parker

da sind 2 schnelle computer (..dualcore..pci-e usw

es gibt von intel gbit netzwerkkarten mit 2 ports -> http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=LGXI01

ist es moeglich beiden computern eine solche intel gbit 2port netzwerkkarte zuverpassen, 2cross kabel zunehmen und somit eine 2gbit verbindung zwischen den beiden maschienen zuschaffen?

angenommen beide systeme wuerden ein raid0 mit den schnellen raptor platten von wd haben, wo eine bis zu 80mb/s schaft, waeren im raid0 rechnerisch 160mb/s .. ist es moeglich ueber diese 2gbit netzwerk verbindung mit 130...150mb/s daten zukopieren? 

wieviel cpu auslastung koennte das ca. verursachen?

ist das "teaming..trunking" (gibt wohl mehrere begriffe laut google) von der treiberseite der karten ueberhaupt moeglich?

(so wie ich nachlesen konnte muss das switch teaming koennen, wenn es ueber ein switch laufen sollte

und von 1x 1000mbit auf 3x 100mbit ueber ein switch soll wohl nicht moeglich sein...)

ist das auch mit 4x 1gbit moeglich -> 4gbit verbindung?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Unter Linux nennt sich das ganze Bonding. Ich habe es noch nie gemacht aber die HowTos sehen nicht wirklich schwer aus. Das generelle Setup kannst du ja mal mit mehreren 100MBit Karten testen, die hat man ja meistens sowieso rumliegen  :Wink: . Wenn du weißt wie man sowas baut kannste dir dann die beiden Karten kaufen. Wie die Performance ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Network-Bonding

----------

## pieter_parker

ein halbes dutzend 100mbit karten liegen hier noch wo gut verpackt rum .. gute idee, teste ich

bei dem link "Wenn mehrere Bonds eingerichtet werden sollen, muss...." hehe, mehrere bonds .. mehrere 007 :D 

das geht mit einem ppp device auch????

also wenn ich bei meinem isp eine 2te 16mbit leitung ordern wuerde, und bei mir die beiden ppp dinger zusammen fuehren wuerde .. und der isp das auch machen wuerde, haette ich 32mbit? .. schade nur das die jungs in der vermitlungsstelle das nicht mal einfach so eben machen, jedenfalls nicht auf eine flatrate   :(

----------

## schmutzfinger

Naja mit mehrern ppps könnte man das vielleicht über VPN und nen Server auf der anderen Seite lösen. Da kommt dann auf die 2 ppp Flatrates noch die Miete und der Traffic für den Server drauf. Das wird also teuer sollte aber theoretisch machbar sein  :Wink: .

----------

## blu3bird

Bei Bonding haben alle Karten dieselbe Mac-Adresse und dieselbe IP-Adresse. Bei nem PPP-Link haste das natürlich nicht, daher wird's ohne massive Änderungen deines Providers nicht gehen.

Was du natürlich machen könntest wäre nen einfaches Load-Balancing. Also jede 2. Verbindung auf den anderen Link schieben.

Welche Switche Bonding können weiß ich nicht genau. Ich benutzt den hier für 4x 100mbit gebonded, damit geht's perfekt.

Bei den Intel-Karten sollte die CPU-Auslastung nicht so hoch sein, sind ja Server-Karten.

Ps: Cool wird's erst ab 4 Ports pro Karte  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

stimmt, mit den ips und macadressen war da was das es dann nur noch eine gibt .. und bei nem ppp link geht das ja schlecht

http://www.intel.com/cd/network/connectivity/emea/deu/307730.htm

kostet zwischen 300 und 400 euro .. 2 stueck davon, und man haette eine 4gbit verbindung zwischen 2 computern

----------

## schmutzfinger

Denk aber dran das das PCI Express ist. Mit nem normalen PCI Steckplatz kommste da nicht weit.

----------

## pieter_parker

konnte es bisher noch nicht testen

..

hab aber nochmal eine frage bezueglich dem bonding

es gibt 3 computer: pc1, pc2, pc3

es gibt 1 switch das bonding..teaming kann

pc1 hat 2 netzwerkkarte

pc2 hat 2 netzwekkarten

in pc1 netzwerkkarte1 und netzwerkkarte2 laufen als bond0

in pc2 netzwerkkarte1 und netzwerkkarte2 laufen als bond0

in pc2 gibt es nur 1ne netzwerkkarte

pc1 und pc2 tauschen daten per nfs..samba ueber bond0 aus, und das laeuft mit 130...150 mb/s (3 festplatten raid0 in pc1 und pc2)

jetzt will pc1 auf den webserver der auf pc3 laeuft zugreifen, und dort ein bischen rumclicken usw

vielleicht mach ich nur einen denkfehler, aber kann ich, wenn wie, festlegen bei pc1 ueber welche netzwerkkarte die verbindung zu pc3 laeuft?

geht das zeitgleich das pc1 mit bond0 daten sendet/empfaengt mit pc2 und dem seinem bond0(130..150mb/s) und pc1 mit pc3 eine nicht-bond verbindung hat?

wie ist das wenn pc1 2 unterschiedliche netzwerkkarten hat... eine z.b. direkt am chipsatz angebunden ist, und die andere per pcie angebunden ist

----------

## blu3bird

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> vielleicht mach ich nur einen denkfehler, aber kann ich, wenn wie, festlegen bei pc1 ueber welche netzwerkkarte die verbindung zu pc3 laeuft?
> 
> geht das zeitgleich das pc1 mit bond0 daten sendet/empfaengt mit pc2 und dem seinem bond0(130..150mb/s) und pc1 mit pc3 eine nicht-bond verbindung hat?

 

Linux bonding kann mehrere policies:

- round-robin, die daten werden über beide netzwerkports gesendet, sprich du hast ~ die doppelte leistung

- active-backup, du benutzt nur einen port, falls der 1. ausfällt wird der 2. genommen

- xor, daten an eine gruppe mac-adressen geht über port a, daten an die andere gruppe mac adressen über port b

- broadcast, alle daten über alle ports senden und hoffen dass zumindest ein datenstrom durchkommt *g*

usw. usw. insgesammt gibt es 6 zur auswahl, aber round-robin(default) sollte für dich das beste sein

(siehe auch /usr/src/linux/Documentation/networking/bonding.txt)

Wenn du Daten von einem bonding-PC and einen nicht-bonding-pc schickst ist es etwa so wie von 1gbit auf 100mbit, langsam, aber sonst merkst du nichts.

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wie ist das wenn pc1 2 unterschiedliche netzwerkkarten hat... eine z.b. direkt am chipsatz angebunden ist, und die andere per pcie angebunden ist

 

Ob du dann nocht intel teaming nehmen kannst wage ich zu bezweifeln, Linux-bonding(also die software lösung) kannst du in jedem fall nehmen, die funktioniert mit allen karten die vom kernel unterstüzt werden.

----------

